# Best oil spill clean up product ever!



## 9FINGERS (Nov 8, 2013)

This is a product review. I am not affiliated with this company.  
I saw the results and was blown away!
 after working in Plywood mills for over 30 years i have seen many hydrolic and engine oil spills. some cleaned up with sawdust, some with kitty-litter. this product tops them all!
it is biodegradable, EPA ans OSHA approved! 
 what i saw was a hydrolic hoist blow a hose and dump 15 -20 gallons all over the floor. the oil spill was 8 to 12 feet across.  One bag of this"OIL GATER" was spread over the spill and we were instructed to leave it for 2 days before clean up, we could walk, and drive forklifts on it too.  

the suprizing thing i saw was after it was swept up the concrete floor was CLEAN, i mean no oil film! 
i was told that the enzymes in this stuff eats the oil and tuns it into CO2 gas.

check it out for your self by googling "Oil Gater". i think the site is www.oilgater.com
i was told then(about 6 years ago) that a bag costs under $20.00 dollars..

I hope this helps someone!

good luck and have fun all!
Dennis


----------



## Maxx (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.gatorinternational.com/oil.htm


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 8, 2013)

Also called "worm dirt"....

Actually this product, which I don't know the real name for, has micro-organisms that actually "eat" the oil.  Very good chance it's the same product mentioned above or somebody blowing smoke in my post toasties.  I did see it in use, though.  Apply to the oil spill, a couple of hours later sweep it off into the grass/yard.  :thinking:


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 8, 2013)

and what happens when this gets into the main oil supply.....yea we're screwed


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds like it's worth trying out.  Just have to figure out where to get some.

-Ron


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 9, 2013)

9FINGERS said:


> This is a product review. I am not affiliated with this company.
> I saw the results and was blown away!
> after working in Plywood mills for over 30 years i have seen many hydrolic and engine oil spills. some cleaned up with sawdust, some with kitty-litter. this product tops them all!
> it is biodegradable, EPA ans OSHA approved!
> ...



Thanks Dennis!

Good to know...  Thanks for the review..  I wonder how small a container I can buy...  Time to Google


Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 9, 2013)

Franz© said:


> Old farm trick; sawdust + pig manure + Tide works like a charm.  The enzymes are in the manure, and the reaction works best in contact with air.
> 
> You want free oil pickup material be kind to a barber.  Human hair wicks oil and retains it.



Wow I haven't heard that one- but I love hearing these solutions to problems that have obviously evolved from years of experience and necessity..



Bernie


----------



## 9FINGERS (Nov 10, 2013)

THANKS,

this stuff is a by-product from the cotton seed industry. it is basically the husk.  
anyway it come in 30lb bags. for easier  containers in the shop , one could put into a few 5 gallon buckets.
i think auto shops, millwright shops should be turned on to this stuff too.

hope this helps

I'm currently trying to make a 10 inch lathe operational, I don't know what brand it is, but it kinda looks like a Logan
and it had the #20 stamped into the bed..  I have named it "George".  George is an old flat belt drive too.
I got it without a tool post. or a tail stock. just a few things to make for it.. :allgood:

oh remember; " don't grow-up! its a trick! "

have fun!


----------

